# Duyuru > Kültür >  "Aleviyiz, Horasan'dan Gelen Türkleriz"

## bozok

*"Aleviyiz, Horasan'dan Gelen Türkleriz"*




“*101 Soruda Kürtler*” ve onun ardından yayımlanan “*Zazalar ve Türklük*” kitaplarımda “*Alevi Kürtler*” ve “*Alevi Zazalar*” kavramları etrafında bazı açıklamalarda bulunmuş, ardından bugün Zazaca ve Kurmançca konuşan aşiretlerin, bu dilleri sonradan öğrendiklerini ve köken olarak Türkmen oldukları kanaatine vardığımı ifade etmiştim.

Bu kanaatime delil olarak da başta şeref Han ile Evliya üelebi’nin eserleri olmak üzere diğer Osmanlı kayıtlarını göstermiştim.

Okuyanların anımsayacağı üzere, Kürtlerin tarihini en küçük detaylarına kadar yazan Bitlisli şeref Han, 1592 yılında bitirdiği kitabında, (16. yüzyıl) Yezidi olan küçük bir kısmı hariç, Kürtlerin tamamının şafi mezhebinden olduğunu ifade etmişti.

Bundan yaklaşık bir asır sonra (17. yüzyıl) bölgeyi gezip çok detaylı bilgiler veren Evliya üelebi de, Kürtlerin şafi mezhebine mensup olduğunu kayıt altına almıştı.

Yani bölgede 16. ile 17. yüzyıla kadar Kürtçe konuşan bir tek Alevi (ve Hanefi) aşireti bile yoktu.

Bu durumda iki seçenekle karşı karşıya kaldığımızı ifade etmiş; ya Kurmanç ve Zaza aşiretlerinden bazılarının Alevi olduğunu yahut da bazı Alevi aşiretlerinin, Kurmançca ve Zazaca konuşmaya başladıklarını ifade etmiştim.

Bu ihtimallerden hangisinin gerçekleştiğini çözebilmek için, Zazaca ve Kurmançca konuşan Alevi aşiretlerin, kendi soy kütüklerini nasıl ifade ettiklerine bakmamız gerektiğini söylemiştim. üünkü tarihi kayıtlardan, bölgede sayısız Türkmen aşireti olduğunu biliyorduk. Ayrıca toplumların ekabir takımının soy kütükleri hakkında, atalarından duyup sonraki nesle aktardığı bilgiler, tarih araştırmalarında kullanılan kaynaklar arasındaydı.

İlginç şekilde, Zazaca ve Kurmançca konuşan Alevi aşiretlerin ileri gelenleri de, Zazacayı ya da Kurmançcayı sonradan öğrendiklerini ve ‘*üz Türk*’ olduklarını atalarından gelen bir bilgi olarak ifade ediyorlardı. Hala da bu tezi savunmakta, bilhassa ‘*Horasan’dan gelen Türkler*’ olduklarını iddia etmektedirler.

Bu köken iddiası, inkar edilemez ve reddedilemez şekilde, neredeyse tamamına yakın bütün kaynaklar tarafından ifade edilmiştir. Halen de söz konusu edilen toplum içinde diri şekilde yaşamaktadır.

Güneydoğu Anadolu’nun tarihi seyrini dikkate aldığımızda, bölgede (ve genel olarak bütün toplumlarda) din/mezhep değiştirmenin, dil değiştirmeden daha zor olduğu gerçeğini ve Kurmançcanın pazar dili oluşunu da ayrıca dikkate almak gerekiyor.

Zaten “*Zazalar ve Türklük*” kitabımızda da söz konusu aşiretlerden birçoğunun Osmanlı kayıtlarında “*Türkmen*” olarak geçtiklerini ve bunların dip kültürünün Türk kültürü ile aynı olduğunu delilleri ile ortaya koymuştuk.

***

Bu yılın (2010) Temmuz sonu ile Ağustos ayı başında olağanüstü hal ilan edilen şehirleri kapsayan alan araştırmamızda çok faydalı bilgilere ulaştım. Burada Horasan köken iddiasını destekleyen bir bilgiyi sizinle paylaşmak istiyorum.

Diyarbakır ilimizin Bismil ilçesine bağlı bazı Türkmen köyleri vardır. Alevi olan bu köylerin sayısı toplam 7 (yedi) tanedir. Bu köylerden Türkmenhacı köyünde yaptığımız incelemelerde köyün yaşlılarından “*Horasan’dan gelen Türkler*” olduklarını öğrendik. üstelik bu, atalardan gelen bir bilgiydi (bunu özellikle sorduk) ve anlaşıldığı kadarıyla bu bilgi yüzyıllardır kuşaktan kuşağa aktarılmaktadır.

Bismil’in köylerinde yaşayan Türkmen Alevilerin “*Horasan’dan gelen Türkler*” olma vurgusu, birçok konunun zihnimizde daha da açığa kavuşmasına vesile oldu. üünkü daha önce de defalarca temas ettiğimiz gibi, Zazaca ve Kurmançca konuşan Alevi aşiretler arasında da Horasan vurgusu son derece yaygındır.

Yukarıda verdiğimiz bilgilere ek olarak, bölgedeki Türkmen Alevilerinden öğrendiğimiz Horasan köken iddiası, bölgede birçok Türkmen aşiretinin, Kurmançca ve Zazacayı sonradan öğrendiği görüşünü desteklemektedir. Demek ki, bu bölgedeki Türkmen Alevi aşiretlerinden bir kısmı anadillerini ve etnik kimliklerini korumuş, bir kısmı ise anadillerini değiştirerek Kurmançcayı ve Zazacayı öğrenmiş, fakat Türk olan kökenlerini de kuşaktan kuşağa aktarmışlardı.

*İlginç şekilde, bu sürecin günümüzde de devam ettiğini müşahede ettik.*
Bölgede Alevi olan bir tek şafi Kurmanç yokken, Kurmançcayı öğrenen çok sayıda Türkmen ve Zaza ile sohbet etme imkanına kavuştuk. Dikkat çekici bir bilgi olarak şunu da aktaralım ki, bölgedeki Türkmen köylerini ziyaretlerimizde yüksek sesle çalınan Kurmançca şarkılara (ayrıca bunlar etnik-ırkçı çizgiyi temsil eden şarkılardı) şahit olduk. Meğer Türkmen müzisyenler olmadığından Türkmen köylülerin düğünlerinde de türküler büyük oranda Kurmançca söyleniyormuş.

Nitekim söz konusu Türkmen Alevi köylüleri ile Bismil ilçe merkezinde yaşayan Alevi Türkmenlerle yaptığımız sohbetlerde birçok Türkmen köyünün zamanla Kurmançlaştığını, köylerin isimlerini vererek ifade ettiler. (Bunların isimleri bizde mahfuzdur.)

Ayrıca şeref Han ile Evliya üelebi’nin kayıtlarından hareket ederek, bölgede temas ettiğimiz ve ciddi miktarda bulunan Hanefi mezhebine mensup Kurmançlar ve bilhassa Zazalar hakkında da sosyolojik tetkikler yapılmasının büyük faydalar sağlayacağını Türk bilim insanlarının dikkatine sunuyorum.


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 13 Ekim 2010

----------

